# The ABC Dictionary Game (Freshwater version)



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

*Rules*: This game will start off much like the abc game. You must come up with a word beginning with the next letter of the Alphabet from the preceding post. The catch is the words must be aquarium/fishkeeping related. And you must provide a breif definition of that word. If this does well we will combine all information into our very own Fish Keeping Dictionary. Please keep all posts to freshwater there will be a separate one for saltwater. 
Edit: When naming fish please stick with the common names. Or do so like this common name/scientific name but make sure you use common for order in alphabet. Thanx

Have Fun.  

First Word is....

*Apistogramma*: A genius of several species of fish from the family Cichlidae found in tropical areas of the Amazon basin and Venezuela.


----------



## DeMonZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course I had to look this up (new to the hobby) :lol: but ....

*Branchiocranium:* The skeleton of the lower half of the skull, including the jawbones and gill covers.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Cichlid:* Fishes from the family Cichlidae in the order Perciformes. There are estimated 1300 to 1900 different species in the Cichlidae family making it one of the three largest vertebrate families.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

*Dropsy* is a term given to the swelling that occurs internally in the fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Euthanize* To humanly kill or "put down" a fish if it is suffering.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Fish:* Aquatic vertibrate animals


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gill cover: *A hard bony plate covering the gills.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Heater* An important thing to keep in your tank that keeps the water warm


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

*Invertebrate: * An animal with no backbone.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Jack Dempsy Chichlid* A Violent Chichlid named after the famous Jack Dempsy


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Kuhli loach*, a red and black snake looking loach which digs into the ground and other cool things.....  

did i do it right? :?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

You did Cam :thumbsup: 

*Lateral line:* A line of sensory scales along the sides of fish that enables them to detect vibrations and electrical impulses from other fish.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*mono* A brackish water species....  

i like this game.....


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Nitrite* A poisones substance that is caused by the breaking down of poop and ammonia. It causes brown blood in a fish which doesnt let them move oxygen around the body.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Otocinclus* A small suckermouth catfish related to the loricariidae family!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Plecostomus* A larger suckermouth catfish


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Queen arabesque* ( i think that is how you spell it ) Another type of small pleco which i think is L 260....


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Quarantine Tank:

A seperate tank that is used to keep sick or diseased fish in order to treat the fish. Mainly used so that specific fish can be targetted with medicated foods and with medicines, salt or heat treatments if needed. Also used a lot by those who have planted tanks or invertebrates because of the negative effects that medications and salts have on plants and inverts.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Red Algae* A type of algae that is red. Very few fish eat this algae


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Rainbow Cichlid* A cichlid with a very colourful body, covered in lots of amazing and different colours....  

oh no, 2 Q's :lol:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Spawn* When fish breed many babies


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tilapia Buttickoferi * An agressive cichlid when they get bigger and breed....


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*UV sterilizers* A powerful filter that shines a strong light that kills all living bacteria in the water. Very expensive but very strong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok sorry guys break here for a sec. Cam is that the common name? please make sure you use common names guys okay. Thanks 


flatcam1 said:


> *Tilapia Buttickoferi * An agressive cichlid when they get bigger and breed....


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lauri said:


> Ok sorry guys break here for a sec. Cam is that the common name? please make sure you use common names guys okay. Thanks
> 
> 
> flatcam1 said:
> ...


sorry,it is not, it's common name is the hornet tetra :doh:

I can't find anything with V!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

*Venestus* Malawi haplichromine cichlid known to play dead in efforts to lure in its pray.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*White Cloud minnow* A cool little fish which is a coldwater freshwater species, like golfish...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*X-ray Tetra*
Scientific name: _Pristella maxillaris_
They are members of the family, Characidae and can reach almost 6 cm in size.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yellow labidochromis


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Zebra danio.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Post withdrawn as Herefishy's post has now been fixed.

Herefishy.:wave:
Better post the meaning of the Yellow Lab.:mrgreen:


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Zebra danio:
a tropical fish belonging to the minnow family (Cyprinidae). 
It is a popular aquarium fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Please start back at *A *and no spamming in the thread all spam will be deleted.

Thank you


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Aquarium* A mini eco-system made for housing fish in a submerged environment.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Moor - A goldfish type and the very first fish I ever kept.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid*a colourful dwarf cichlid....


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Diatoms* A type of brown algae caused my low lighting and high silicates. No real threat is caused by this besides its uglyness


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Emerald Catfish* A type of brochis which is a lot more stockier that a corydoras....


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

*filter* an absolute must have in the aquarium, for the health of fiah and cleanliness of tank


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*goldfish* i don't have tell you about golfish! :roll: LOL


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hybrid Species* A type of fish that is cross bread between two different species of fish, frowned apon by many aquarists including me


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ich* An idivdual parasite that can spread throughout the tank. it is easily treated with Salt or Malachite Green.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.:wave:

I'm bumping this thread. I'd like to appeal to you to pls consider adding more definitions. I would appreciate if the terms are based mostly on maintenance, anatomy of fish, etc. No scientific names and common names of fish pls. This will allow the mods to consider adding the defintions to the glossary system for your convenience.


----------

